# What is the difference?



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

What is the difference between a bi-color and a blanketed? I am going to post photos of two dogs... can you tell me what each one is? Plus how can you tell? I am still learning a lot!

Dog #1 - 3 months old



















Dog #2 - 5 Months old


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

i would have though both were bi colours
but then we dont have many in Australia if any


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Well blanket backs tend to have extended saddle markings that go roughly to the area of their elbows, whereas bicolors only have tan on their legs, no tan on the face or ears...

i'm leaning toward, 1st being a blanket and the 2nd being bicolor....simply because you can kinda see the tan in the face of the first pup and on his chest.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Dog 1 is a blanket (although some of that black can and likely will fade) and Dog 2 is probably a bi-color based on the penciling on the toes and tar heels. There are a ton of threads that talk about the difference. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/139533-bicolor-black-tan.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...k-blanket-back-bi-color-whats-difference.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/genetic-issues/104443-bi-color.html


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

What are tar heels?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

amaris said:


> Well blanket backs tend to have extended saddle markings that go roughly to the area of their elbows, whereas bicolors only have tan on their legs, no tan on the face or ears...
> 
> i'm leaning toward, 1st being a blanket and the 2nd being bicolor....simply because you can kinda see the tan in the face of the first pup and on his chest.


Thats not true. Bi-colors can have color on the face. They just can't have it behind the ears. A Bi-color must also have "tarheels" and "penciling" on the toes.

Here is a quote from Chris Wild that sums it up well...



Chris Wild said:


> Bi-colors can have tan on the chest, cheeks, eyebrows, under the chin and most of the way up the legs. Those do not preclude a dog from being a bi-color. While I agree that often melanistic black/tans are mislabled as bi-colors, a dog doesn't have to be as dark as the last one pictured here to be a bi-color.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/167793-pencil-toes-tar-heels.html#post2264185


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well , first the 3 month old you posted is a great looking pup. to be officially bi colour he would need his toes penciled , black lines from toe joint to toe nail. On his hock there should be black . His underbelly and the inside of his legs and thighs should be black.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

amaris said:


> Well blanket backs tend to have extended saddle markings that go roughly to the area of their elbows, whereas bicolors only have tan on their legs, no tan on the face or ears...
> 
> i'm leaning toward, 1st being a blanket and the 2nd being bicolor....simply because you can kinda see the tan in the face of the first pup and on his chest.


The second dog have very very light tan marking on the face but they are hardly noticeable. She does have some tan in her ears and under her chin is lightening up. here is another photo of Dog # 2


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the underside and inside of leg and thigh have to be black.


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/167793-pencil-toes-tar-heels.html#post2264185


Thanks! i think I understand now  Lots of fighting over photo size in this thread though haha!


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

carmspack said:


> the underside and inside of leg and thigh have to be black.


They are tan on dog #2 (inside the thighs)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not all Bi's have toe penciling (I have only seen one and he was homozygous BI), but they all have tar heels. 

Here is a BI next to his sister who is a blanket b/t.


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

very helpful lhczth. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My bi-color has white spotting so her toe penciling is masked.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

A blanket back will develop a tan or gray underside. I have seen them that you would have swore were a bi color until you noticed the underside.


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> My bi-color has white spotting so her toe penciling is masked.


This looks EXACTLY like my AnnaBelle just about... same white spot on the chest too! And AnnaBelle has one white toe. Same colors and all. AnnaBelle is Dog #2 btw


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

robk said:


> A blanket back will develop a tan or gray underside. I have seen them that you would have swore were a bi color until you noticed the underside.


Underside... do you been belly, inner thigh or both? Mine has a black belly but the tan bleeds into the inner thighs a little.


----------

